# Piranhas Diet



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I recently bought 25 large ghost/glass shrimp to aid in cleaning my Natt's tank but they keep eating them. there is a lot of vegetation for them to hide in but they continye to disappear, is there any way of stopping the Piranhas from eating them. I also want to note that they are well feed and always full.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If they still eat them then they are not full yet lol. There is no way to stop them if its in their tank.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

dude they are piranhas....theres nothing thats safe....not even other piranha


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

ghost shrimp are a type of feeder. they sell them buy the dozen for a reason.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Give your piranha a smack on the nose if he does it again


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Get some anachris bunch it up in one little area or maybe a little pile of rocks. Won't stop them from eatn em but might help to slow em down.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The best you can do is provide them plenty of places to hide. Hopefully they would be able to breed and replace what ever is eaten but it all depends on how well they can hide and survive before they get eaten. Chances are sooner of later they will all be eaten unless you keep adding more. A better idea would be a seperate 10g or somethign to breed them as unless they have soem refuge away from p's chances are they will just get picked off so if you want to continually use them i would either keep buying more or try to breed some type or shrimp in a seperate tank.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This problem is not even worth solving. As much as I usually hate to agree with JZ and Buckeye..







I agree all the way!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

SERRAPYGO said:


> This problem is not even worth solving. As much as I usually hate to agree with JZ and Buckeye..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol hahaha thanks serrapygo


----------



## mattlovesju (Jan 2, 2011)

The only way to keep your shrimps being eaten is to train your shrimps to fight back and eat your piranhas instead or provide your shrimps with some kind of weapon for them to defend themselfs. These are the only ways I can think of. Regards


----------

